# Gas Engine Backpack Sprayer



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

No need to rub your eyes - the 4 words in the thread title appear simultaneously, intentionally! 

I'm starting this thread in the "*Equipment & Tools*" forums section after my colossal hijack of the, "_*I really dislike spraying*_" thread ( https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=17881 )

It was by chance that I discovered an outfit, Tomahawk Power, is selling gas engine backpack sprayers via Home Depot.

Just as unforeseen was my finding what appears to be two different "packages" consisting of the same model - one is $230 while the other includes a "foundation gun" (pistol grip sprayer attachment) for $350.

Although I am happy with my Chapin 24v battery powered 4-gal backpack sprayer (because I'm taking really good care of it and it's not given me any problems, knock on wood) , I'm anxious to learn as much as I can about Tomahawk the mfr as well as their line of gas-engine sprayers.

Do any members here at TLF have any experience with any Tomahawk gas-engine sprayers?

At least one member (in the aforementioned thread, linked above) made some positive observations about the small engine composition materials so, I am really interested!


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

I see DMOPC carries at least one Tomahawk model AND at least 6 different offerings can be ordered via Home Depot:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

The 6.5 gallon concrete sprayer version will take the 1/4" QuickTeejet nozzle body directly. End of that wand is made to take 1/4" threaded fan nozzles such as the brass VJets.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks. That is also, goot to know!

I am also impressed the connection at the bottom of the shoulder straps appears (in the video) to be steel (perhaps even stainless).

I hefted my 4gal Chapin up onto the pickup tailgate after filling it and to shoulder it and, when it hit the tailgate I heard a loud, "Snap!" Luckily, the connective fastening the bottom of the strap to the sprayer chassis had not broken but, only popped off the tubular frame.

But, it's not the first time it's happened and I am afraid one 9f these mornings I am going to find myself with a one shoulder strap sprayer! :shock:


----------



## js12337 (May 24, 2019)

Is the concrete sprayer model the one to go with? It is labeled to handle some solids within the spay liquid.

Is there a difference in the concrete model besides the tank size and wand configuration?

Trying to understand the different model options.

Hope to be able to spray high carrier volume with fertilizer in a package like this.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Does that model come with someone to tank mix, spray and clean up? If so I'm all in!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It could, but the annual cost would be on par with buying a MultiPro every year.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

I have a tomahawk sprayer to spray the perimeter for insects and it's great, no complaints.


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> I have a tomahawk sprayer to spray the perimeter for insects and it's great, no complaints.


Which one do you have, I'm a sucker for gas power equipment? I already have a mist blower for mosquitoes. Had an battery powered sprayer with fried itself and I don't want another one.


----------



## ellsbebc (May 5, 2019)

@Greendoc, can I trouble you to detail the various wand attachments you use for your setup? I'm mainly interested in the three or four nozzle boom. Remember seeing you post a picture many weeks back but cannot seem to locate it.

I have about 18k sqft of zoysia/Bermuda and think I have too many obstacles that precludes me from getting a tow behind sprayer, so I'm intrigued by a gas powered back back sprayer.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

metro424 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> > I have a tomahawk sprayer to spray the perimeter for insects and it's great, no complaints.
> ...


Tomahawk 3 HP Turbo Boosted Backpack Fogger Leaf Blower 2 Stroke ULV Sprayer for Mosquito Protection


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

ellsbebc said:


> @Greendoc, can I trouble you to detail the various wand attachments you use for your setup? I'm mainly interested in the three or four nozzle boom. Remember seeing you post a picture many weeks back but cannot seem to locate it.
> 
> I have about 18k sqft of zoysia/Bermuda and think I have too many obstacles that precludes me from getting a tow behind sprayer, so I'm intrigued by a gas powered back back sprayer.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

GreenDoc is there anything special about the quick connects you used on all that gear? Are they Stainless?
That style is different from the ones usually used for air compressor gear. What are they called? TIA


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Those are very different indeed. I am using the 5000 PSI quick couplers normally used for pressure washers. They get re fitted with VIton o rings


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you for the reply, Greendoc.

Today I was at John Henry Foster and saw a little bag of pressure washer nozzles that had that connector on them and the light went on. JHF makes connectors of all varieties and clones of things. (I was looking for Swagelok parts and they had compatible "BiLoc")


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

All of my spray equipment gets standardized to 1/4" 5000 PSI stainless quick couplers.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Here is another to consider that @Greendoc pointed out to me a while back. https://www.misterduster.com/motorized_backpack_sprayer_p/nib-933.htm

Working on landscaping now with eventual change to Bermuda. Mister Duster is coming before long, pressure regulator is here, just need few more parts.


----------

